# Congratulations Nat x



## Wobbles

Jo said:

> Baby Lennon John Edwards came into the world at 4.22pm by emergency caesarian weighing 8lb 1oz.

I just wanted a nice warm congratulations for Nat in the right place when she gets home bless her - I hope Mum & baby are well :hugs:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/BnB%20blinkies/bcbbboy.gif https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/BnB%20blinkies/bcbbboy.gif https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/BnB%20blinkies/bcbbboy.gif
----------------CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats nat :hugs:


----------



## KX

CONGRATULATIONS NAT!!! Hope u and baby Lennon are both well xx :D


----------



## Jo

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d22/jodielou/stuff/th802d2846.gif
https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d22/jodielou/stuff/thbabycongrats.jpg

Can't wait to see piccies :D


----------



## Kina

Congratulations Nat!


----------



## Suz

:hugs: :happydance: :hugs: :happydance: 
Congrats!!!


----------



## Lauz_1601

huge congratulations hun, you must be so proud right now :D


----------



## sophie

Congratulations Nat and well done!
xx


----------



## Minxy

Congratulations honey! May little Lennon bring you so much joy xxxxx


----------



## Imi

CONGRATULATIONS HONEY !!!!

May your darling little boy be happy and healthy!!

Well done you

xxxx


----------



## Tootsie

Oooh Well Done Nat.

Lomg time no talk really. 

I',, have to catch you on MSN at some point :D


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates all the best xx


----------



## vicky

congratulations hunny


----------



## Yummy Mummy Nat

Hi girls :D 

I was discharged from hospital at 6 PM on Sunday night as everything was fine and frankly I didn't want to stay another minute in there. It was the best and worst experience of my life and part of me wants to forget about some of it because of something that happened but I am pleased to say that me and Lennon are fine :D


----------



## KX

Are you ok? Why did you need the section? Glad u r both well xxxx


----------



## sophie

hope ur ok hun!
Gorgeous name by the way for ur little boy!
x


----------



## Yummy Mummy Nat

Will post a birth story later but it will be VERY long :lol: 

Bloody glad to be home though, HATE hospitals even more now :lol:


----------



## KX

Oooh it's like the release of Jordans autobiography-I get excited :lol:


----------



## Tam

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :happydance: :dance: :happydance: Well done babe! Glad you are both well! :hugs: x


----------



## lexis_mommy

congratulations glad to hear you are both doing well :D:D xxx


----------

